# Dump Trailer For Sale



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 2007 -12 foot PJ trailers unit for sale. Battery supplied dump. 2 spare tires are brand new and never used.

Available to see in Denver at our office.

$6,000.00
Paid $8,000.00 new. Similiar units are going for $7,500.00

Call Nate (303)500-2863


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

4' Sides? Bumper pull or goose neck?

We are certainly in the market for one in decent condition. Denver isn't too much of a stretch from central Wyoming. I need to visit some family out there and take in a Rockies game anyway. 

Just a good excuse to blow off some write off money.


----------



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

bumper pull. weve seldom used it though were the second owner. It mostly sits with materials in it at job sites.


----------

